# Deep Sea Fishing Rod Holder



## gus (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am not sure by the time I finished above in a week if it will look like the attached foto. Gus refuse to pay S$500 to have same shipped by DHL from Japan.
Will be using whatever I have on hand and taking short cuts(good excuse --- "custom made by Gus to suit Gus".).Built cost extimated at S$20 w/o labour charge.Thats S$480 saved to buy milling cutters,hand tools,micrometer,DRO,Nano Lathe?? etc.
Very glad I have Makita Bandsaw to fight off procrastination. No more manual sawing with hacksaw.

Hopefully it won't be "Bush Engineering" as they called it in Aussie language.


Bush Engineer Gus.


----------



## Omnimill (Jan 22, 2013)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with Gus!


----------



## ieezitin (Jan 22, 2013)

Gus

what you fishing for out there?

Anthony


----------



## gus (Jan 23, 2013)

ieezitin said:


> Gus
> 
> what you fishing for out there?
> 
> Anthony




Hi Anthony,

Going for Doggie,Yellow Fin, Mangro Jacks, Groupers etc in Burma Bank off 
Burma(now Myanmar) mid Feb 2013 and mid March 2013. The Boss is complaining why two trips. Gus has too many excuses and no good reasons.
Ha Ha.

Made one before.A bit crude,simple but effective using odds and ends off cuts aluminium bars. The Thai folks were taking fotos to copy and make their own


:fan: Humidity went up.


----------



## rodw (Jan 23, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Guys,
> Hopefully it won't be "Bush Engineering" as they called it in Aussie language.
> Bush Engineer Gus.




Gus, A bush true engineer would  not stuff about on his verandah with tools, he would simply twitch the fishing rod to any handy part on your boat using  fencing wire, a pair of pliers and the famous "Cobb and Co" knot in the wire which is formed in a loop of wire with the handle of the pliers. (and probably just cut the wire off when he returned to port!)

I'm afraid that is my problem, done too many makeship repairs 500+ miles from the sea in near desert 100 miles from town so I don't know much about precision work, much less anything about fishing!

The Cobb and Co knot looks like a horse drawn stage coach that went by that name in days gone by hence its name!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Rod,
Spent too much time(32 years) working with my Aussie bosses in Singapore.Picked up so many "bottle" full of Aussie language. First day "off the street"(Aussie) working with me bosses had me scratching my head.
Gus was taught English "English" by some British teachers.Aussie language sounded like a new language.

When a repair job was badly done. Gus. This is "bush" engineering. 

No worry.Mate. Today I can survive in Melbourne,Sydney and Perth. The outback or bush would be challenging.

G'Day.See you .Mate.


----------



## rodw (Jan 24, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Rod,
> Spent too much time(32 years) working with my Aussie bosses in Singapore.Picked up so many "bottle" full of Aussie language. First day "off the street"(Aussie) working with me bosses had me scratching my head.
> Gus was taught English "English" by some British teachers.Aussie language sounded like a new language.
> 
> ...



Yes our language is a funny thing. To become an Aussie Citizen, you have to do a written test. I have a very official looking test that purports to be this exam paper but it is a big joke that has every Aussie in stitches when they read it. One of the questions is: 

"Macca, Chooka and Wanger are driving to Surfers in their Torana. If they are
travelling at 100 km/h while listening to Barnsey, Farnsey and Acca Dacca, how many slabs will each person on average consume between flashing a brown eye and taking a slash?"

Loosley translated it says something like: "three men are driving their old Holden Torana to the Gold Coast travelling at 100 km/hr while listening to Jiimy Barnes, Johnny Farnham and AC-DC on the radio, how many cartons of beer will each person on average consume between dropping their trousers and pointing their backside at passers by and ... (I'd rather not say)...."

Once you master that one, you could try question 4

"Explain the following passage: In the arvo last Chrissy the relos rocked up for a Barbie, some bevvies and a few snags. After a bit of a Bex and a lie down we opened the pressies, scoffed all the chockies, bickies and lollies. Then we drained a few tinnies and Mum did her block after Dad and Steve had a Barney and a bit of biffo."

I asked a guy from Brazil with a very thick accent once if he wanted to take the test and we all had a good laugh over it!


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rof}Rof}Rof}


FAIR DINKUM COBBA! Thm:


----------



## gus (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi to all the Fair Dinkum Mates..

OK. Here comes the first three parts. All from bar stock and off-cuts. At this rate,be rest assured it will not look like the $500 stuff from Japan. Final finished product will look better than "Bush Job" from Crocodile Country, Kakadu,Northern Territory ,Australia.

The trigger lock------socket-------and part of rod clamp.The socket will be skimmed to look good later.

Been a good day. Fair weather.No rain.2 kg Grouper N  Snapper in the "Esky". The Rod Holder is meant to hook up 20----40kg deep sea fish in the Burma Banks.

See you Mate.


----------



## gus (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks to RodW and Ken for the tips on Vertical BandSaw. Cut this pile of six 30mm x 10 mm Aluminium pcs to make the rod clamp in 8 mins and not too much to mill off and plenty of energy left.

Fotos shows Rod Clamp and Trigger lock/release Swivel Socket. Quite happy with results But its far away from resembling the Japanese Rod Holder.Will never be. The rod rest and base will be next. Hopefully will be a very well and over done Bush Job.


----------



## JaamieG (Jan 28, 2013)

rodw said:


> Once you master that one, you could try question 4
> 
> "Explain the following passage: In the arvo last Chrissy the relos rocked up for a Barbie, some bevvies and a few snags. After a bit of a Bex and a lie down we opened the pressies, scoffed all the chockies, bickies and lollies. Then we drained a few tinnies and Mum did her block after Dad and Steve had a Barney and a bit of biffo."


Google translate in few passages from more or less all available languages gives the following result:

"As follows: the king of the south and a few bevvies Rockies were evil and biscuit bar is in compression barriers to open Chrissy Morel Barbiano the earthquake in the afternoon. So, after a couple Biff and Barney, Steve's father and mother have also thrown the ring steps."

BTW Gus, interesting project.


----------



## gus (Jan 29, 2013)

The Rod Frame done. The sides were marked and cut in 5 mins and dressed with the mill.
Shown is a mock assembly with rod and power reel. Will take another day to finished up Rod Frame and Rod Support .The rest will be easy to do. That is no brain storming.
 From 300 metres,Old Man Gus ,70 young would suffer heart attack bringing up a 50 kg Grouper.


----------



## rodw (Jan 29, 2013)

Guss, I can see it is starting to take shape. Maybe soon this non fisherman will actually be able to work out what it is you are building! Must be pretty serious if you use it to catch grouper!



JaamieG said:


> Google translate in few passages from more or less all available languages gives the following result:
> 
> "As follows: the king of the south and a few bevvies Rockies were evil and biscuit bar is in compression barriers to open Chrissy Morel Barbiano the earthquake in the afternoon. So, after a couple Biff and Barney, Steve's father and mother have also thrown the ring steps."




Jaamie, Google Translate got close but sounds like it needs a bit of retraining!

Should be more like: "In the afternoon last Christmas, the relations arrived for a BBQ, some beverages and a few sausages. After a headache powder and an afternoon nap, we opened the presents, ate all of the chocolates, biscuits and confectionary. Then we drank a few cans of beer and Mum got angry after Dad and Steve had an argument and a fist fight."

Sounds like they drank so much beer they ended up with a headache before the party ended. I can't understand how you guys could not figure that out!


----------



## gus (Jan 30, 2013)

gus said:


> The Rod Frame done. The sides were marked and cut in 5 mins and dressed with the mill.
> Shown is a mock assembly with rod and power reel. Will take another day to finished up Rod Frame and Rod Support .The rest will be easy to do. That is no brain storming.
> From 300 metres,Old Man Gus ,70 young would suffer heart attack bringing up a 50 kg Grouper.



O.K. Fellow Forum Members.
As i emphasised,the finished holder will most likely not resemble the S$500 Daiwa Deep Sea Rod Holder with Gus using off-cuts and Aluminium stock bars.

Rod Holder completed 99.99 %. See foto.The next foto will Gus showing his catch in February and March 2013 and rod holder in action.

For this job,the Bandsaw did all the cutting work.
Hot day again.:fan::fan::fan:


----------



## gus (Feb 2, 2013)

Omnimill said:


> I look forward to seeing what you come up with Gus!



Hi Omnimill and forum members.

As I said the finished Deep Sea Rod Holder may not resemble the $500 Japanese Model 100% or even 50% but it was custom made using aluminium off-cuts and bar stock to suit Gus and his pocket and the Giant Groupers in Burmese waters 300 meter deep.

Thanks to RodW and Ken,I got the Vertical BandSaw rigged up vertical.Without which Gus would procrastinate for months before jumping in.Manual hacksaw saps my physical/mental energy.
Here comes the foto of holder with sample in the background.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey looks just like the picture, only different!!!!

Now for the field testing...
Tin


----------



## gus (Feb 2, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Hey looks just like the picture, only different!!!!
> 
> Now for the field testing...
> Tin



Hi Tin,

Field/sea teating scheduled this Feb 17 .  Will post fotos of Gus&Fish&Holder when I return home.Thailand/Burma has got very slow net speed.

The very simple/basic Predecessor was sea-tested in 2009.The above is more robust . The first rod holder brought 50 pounder Groupers with great suspense with rod "L ----J" Bent. Shimano Japanese rods are known for their superb strength.

Best Regards

Gus Teng.

P.S.
In April will rebuilt the IC engine which just won't start.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks nice and solid Gus. Will you paint it to protect from salt spray?

Vic.


----------



## starnovice (Feb 2, 2013)

Gus,
Does the rod clamp stay attached to the rod while you are reeling the fish in?

Pat


----------



## Swifty (Feb 2, 2013)

starnovice said:


> Gus,
> Does the rod clamp stay attached to the rod while you are reeling the fish in?
> 
> Pat



I think that what Gus is making is like a downrigger set up, the rod stays in the holder while all the reeling in of the fish takes place, no strain on your back. I assume that in deep sea fishing there is no need to cast the bait out, just lower it down. This way the rod can stay in the holder all the time.

Gus, went out in Port Philip Bay a few days ago to try for snapper, no luck, they must be in spawning mode at the moment. Will have to wait a few weeks. Water was very rough, managed to crack a rib while leaning over the side to thaw some bait in the water.

Paul.


----------



## Swifty (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Gus,  just had another thought about your holder. Are you sure that you have your rod in the right way around. The way it is in the picture, the grip below the reel will tend to want to lift with a big fish. If the rod was the other way around, with the clamp below the reel and the rod above the reel resting in the padded "U" shape, the rod would be better supported. I hope that I have explained it properly.

Paul.


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2013)

Omnimill said:


> Looks nice and solid Gus. Will you paint it to protect from salt spray?
> 
> Vic.



Hi Vic,

Rod Holder used for 5 days per annum. There will some very slight corrosion but a good wash seems and WD 40 seems to work. The first generation holder been used for last four years. A bit tarnished but corrosion kept at bay.

You are right.Need to paint. I know nuts on marine aluminium painting. your expert advice appreciated.

Noticed the anodised al. fittings on the boat stood up weld. Will talk to the local anodising people. Your feedback wanted.

Now thinking of making a 3rd genertion holder.Having a BandSaw sure made me more productive.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 3, 2013)

> .Need to paint. I know nuts on marine aluminium painting. your expert advice appreciated.



I painted a lot of aluminum you need to prime with  a zinc chromate etching primer then a two or three part urethane.  
anodizing is an option.
Tin


----------



## gus (Feb 24, 2013)

Sea Trial.  February 18----22nd.
The rod holder performed superbly. Some of the vital fasteners used to secure the hold clamp and base though would take the strain of fish hitting the bait and fighting all the way up but seems a wee bitty inadequate though so many small and big fish were brought up by the deep sea game rod.Alumimium bars selection proved sufficient.
Foto------1 shows bait being hit and big fish hooked.
Foto------2 shows the double strike. 22 lb Grouper and 18 lb Red Snapper.

Gus won the wager for the biggest bottom fish landed.

Deep Sea Rod Holder performed up to par with the Daiwa Rod Holder though my holder looks  "Bush Engineered"

Bad news.
The Daiwa Holder fell into the sea and and retrieved by the safety line because of the inherent bad design of the clamps which have poor clamping poor.Whereas my clamps securely clamped rod holder to gunwale.

The next improved generation rod holder would be done in time for 2014 Burma Bank Trip.This will have rod swing-lift w/o having to remove rod from rod clamp to boat fish.


----------



## gus (Mar 29, 2013)

The latest version with rod tilt and swivel done and tested March 17----21. 
No longer having to remove rod from holder,the rod can be tilted to near vertical to bring line and fish.
Landed mostly medium size fish and lost three line breaking big ones.250 lb leader gave way.
The biggest landed was a 14 kg Dog Tooth Tuna.
The swivel and lock pin gave way and will be redesigned and done by end 2013. Gave away a second generation to a mate.One more to give away.Gus has too many.


----------

